# furring ceiling



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

I am in the process of finishing a basement, I need to furr down the ceiling to level it (the 2x10 joists in the ceiling are of course not all perfect)... I am using 2x4x12s as the furring medium, mainly since it gives more room to screw into and they are easier to get straight and true.

I wanted to do this 16" O.C. but after measuring I can not fit recessed can lights into the space that would be left.. 24" O.C. would give more then enough space since the furring would run perpendicular to the joists, the box left is too small for the cans I was going to use (6" cans)

is 24" O.C. adequate for ceiling furring and 1/2" drywall? the furring would be secured at every joist (floor joists are 16" O.C.) WITH 3" coarse screws

anything wrong with this? if so please stop me now! :laughing:


----------



## psilva8 (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm not sure I understand why a 6" can wouldn't fit inside a 16" joist space. It's an industry standard so its hard to believe the can wouldn't conform to this dimension. Regardless, 1/2" drywall will sag when using 24" c/c


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

psilva8 said:


> I'm not sure I understand why a 6" can wouldn't fit inside a 16" joist space. It's an industry standard so its hard to believe the can wouldn't conform to this dimension. Regardless, 1/2" drywall will sag when using 24" c/c


we're not talking about a 16" joist space, this is a joist space that is now broken up by perpendicular furring, which drastically reduces the space the can's mounting arms can move, I can't even push the can up into the space that 16" OC furring gives me


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

BlueBSH said:


> is 24" O.C. adequate for ceiling furring and 1/2" drywall?


Marginal. I'd rather see 5/8" GWB at 16" centers on resilient steel channels.
As to your light fixture size issue... use smaller cans if nothing else fits the layout.


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

TarheelTerp said:


> Marginal. I'd rather see 5/8" GWB at 16" centers on resilient steel channels.
> As to your light fixture size issue... use smaller cans if nothing else fits the layout.


can you get resilient channels that are 1.5" to 2" high? I do have water lines to deal with that I am trying to fur down from also in one part. If so who sells them?


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Here we can get 1/2" ceiling drywall that will do 24" span.
The channels are a good idea.


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

mae-ling said:


> Here we can get 1/2" ceiling drywall that will do 24" span.
> The channels are a good idea.


the new "light weight" drywall we have at stores here claim they work at 24" O.C. for ceilings, but claims aren't always good as experiences of others :laughing: but this new stuff definatly is lighter then the older stuff

any good reads out there on the resilient channels? I always seem them in home theater builds, but never thought much about them myself


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

well, I should of remember this from before... 6" can's can be modified to fit 12" O.C.... can't believe I forgot that, I did a test modified can and it fits perfectly into the spacing now since I only have 12" of space when 2x4's on 16" O.C.


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

well now that I have the reccessed light problem out of the way, thought of something else

do the ends of the furred ceilings need to be blocked between furring strips also so the drywall has a screw ledge on the ends of the panels instead of just running down the lengths? or is the furring strips enough?


----------



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

I would not recommend RC-1 resilient channel, but RC-2 resilient channel would work well. Better to use 7/8" drywall furring channel, as this is spec'd by the SSMA.


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

Ted White said:


> I would not recommend RC-1 resilient channel, but RC-2 resilient channel would work well. Better to use 7/8" drywall furring channel, as this is spec'd by the SSMA.


my only problem right now is finding someone who sells this stuff, no one local does, and my online searches haven't done so well...

the channel is 7/8" I assume this is a Hat style channel that uses a clip? if so do you happen to know how far it can be furred down with the clip? I need about 1.5" of clearance for furring


----------



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

They make a 1 1/2" tall furring as well. Could be called RC-2 or 1 1/2" Drywall Furring Channel

Generally every community has access to a commercial distributor that handles drywall, insulation and steel framing. These commercial guys will generally have the channel you want


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

I was just looking at 1-1/2" DWC Hat Furring Channel seems like its the best for my situation, anyone know where you can buy this stuff at?


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

Ted White said:


> They make a 1 1/2" tall furring as well. Could be called RC-2 or 1 1/2" Drywall Furring Channel
> 
> Generally every community has access to a commercial distributor that handles drywall, insulation and steel framing. These commercial guys will generally have the channel you want


I tried calling around to a few of the drywall places around here and none of them carry it, it seems like... one place can special order it but I have to buy it in bulk and its WAY more then I need... ugh


----------



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

I'd keep calling. This is a very common item.


----------

